# Rage.JTAG.READ.NFO.XBOX360-MARVEL and other JTAG titles



## FAST6191 (Sep 30, 2011)

Quick overview for those still used to the "check with ABGX360 and burn" routine.
As some might be aware there was an update that reflashed DVD drives a month or two back to allow support for a new disc format and we have started to see games that use it (also seen are games with waves that reflash drives). This format is known as XGD3 and presently the only ways to play them are to have a JTAG box (the glitch attack has not been turned into a hack capable of JTAG like abilities yet) or an optical drive emulator which are still in development (although they have supposedly found their way into the hands of reviewers). You can play XGD3 originals on a stock box or one with the newer versions of ixtreme LT.
It was announced this new method has been reverse engineered and a dumping firmware along with LT/LT+ 2.0 being on the way but those are not here yet so release groups have taken to installing the game to a hard drive and converting it to GOD format (the hard drive installs dump the entire game on drive and just use the DVD for authentication, games on demand are but a minor tweak on this but as this breaks signing you need a JTAG box).


Several releases to cover. Rage gets a writeup.

Resident Evil Code Veronica and Resident Evil 4.
Japan got a disc copy of the Resident Evil code veronica and Resident Evil 4 remakes but outside Japan they were supposed to be XBLA/PSN only but somehow we have an odd disc copy that seems to be hacked together from several versions of the game (and is pure concentrated ban bait should it work at all).
*Resident.Evil4.HD.PAL.XBOX360-P2P-NO_LIVE_BAM* although there was a p2p version floating around for several days before this repack.
*Resident.Evil.code.Veronica.X.GOD.XBOX360-MoNGoLS* being a more conventional GOD (play the same as XBLA releases) release.

*X-Men.Destiny.JTAG.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Nuked on some sites as it was accused of being a p2p repack for timing reasons (rather than something more substantial).

Nice long developer commentary and gameplay video




Spoiler: NFO




CODE
- C O M P L E X -

■
▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄	▄█▄
▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
▓█████	   ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████	  ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
██████	   ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████	   ▀███  ██▀
██████	   ▓█████  ████ █████	   ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀		███▀█
██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████	   ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█	   ▄███  ▐█▄
██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████	   ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
▓																	   ▀▓▀
▀ ■					 P R E S E N T S   :						  ▄■

X-Men: Destiny (c) Activision			  

▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

Region	  : Region Free		   Languages: English		
▄   Size		: 1 DVD				 Genre	: Action		■
■	 Platform	: XBOX 360 JTAG ONLY	Date	 : September 2011  ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
▄																	 ■

Release Info:															  ▀
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A rally in San Fransisco may be mutantkind's last hope for peace with
humanity. Three young mutants are about to discover that they have the
power to change the world, and their destiny is in your hands.


Notes:
~~~~~~~

Another day, another game in XGD3 format. So here is your JTAG rip as
a GoD container. Enjoy


▄																	■
■					  Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release			   ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
▄																 ■▄ bmx!





*Rage.JTAG.READ.NFO.XBOX360-MARVEL*
Do note it is supposed to be 3 discs normally so this version is just shy of 20 gigs.
Unknown if this version has any disc swapping issues like some of the other multi disc games have when extracted and the group states in the NFO that this is in fact an NXE install not converted to GOD (you should be able to convert it easily with a NXE2GOD or come the other way and extract it if you prefer using a tool like GOD2ISO if necessary).
There is an "anarchy edition" which has some extra weapons and armour so some DLC might appear at some point. *update* Some DLC has been seen floating around- a sewer level or something.
Anyhow this is ID's (they of doom and quake fame) first game in some time and despite claims otherwise it still seems to be what if ID did borderlands.

Amazon description
From the creators of DOOM

RAGE is the latest game from id Software, the acclaimed designers of such classics as the Wolfenstein, DOOM, and QUAKE series. Eagerly awaited by the gaming community, RAGE is already being touted as one of the industry’s most innovative first-person shooters, winning numerous awards at E3 2010, including ‘Best Overall Game of Show’ from IGN and three ‘Best of E3’ Game Critics Awards including ‘Best Console Game’.


RAGE is a groundbreaking first-person shooter set in the not-too-distant future after an asteroid impacts Earth, leaving a ravaged world behind. You emerge into this vast wasteland to discover humanity working to rebuild itself against such forces as bandit gangs, mutants, and the Authority – an oppressive government regime that has a special interest in you in particular. Featuring intense first-person shooter action, breakneck vehicle combat, an expansive world to explore and jaw-dropping graphics powered by id’s revolutionary id Tech 5 technology, RAGE promises an experience like no other.

STORY OVERVIEW:



Fearing a planet-wide extinction from a massive asteroid headed towards Earth, world leaders are faced with the inexorable task of ensuring human survival. Left with few alternatives, life-sustaining pods filled with select people are buried deep beneath the earth’s surface. You are one of the chosen members of these modern day arks and abruptly enter the RAGE universe after surfacing alone. Leaving you to your own devices to stay alive in a world filled with those who prefer you dead, RAGE combines powerful storytelling with heart-pounding action.

KEY FEATURES

Visceral 1st-person gunplay and exploration

Take on bandit gangs and hordes of mutants using an arsenal of exotic weapons and special items, such as wingsticks, personal turrets, sentry bots, and remote-controlled bomb cars.
Frenetic 3rd-person vehicular mayhem

Burn rubber across the wasteland in your very own super buggy! Upgrade and customize your car with special parts, paint jobs and weapons, then test your skills as you battle four-wheeling bandit clans and participate in deadly races.
Three ways to play for unlimited action

Immerse yourself in a rich story-driven single-player experience, grab a friend for exclusive co-op modes, or go online for all-out multiplayer mayhem.
An expansive experience

Beyond the first-person action and vehicle combat, RAGE offers a world open to explore, with unique characters, side quests, and a compelling storyline.
Graphics that have to be seen to be believed

Powered by id’s cutting-edge new id Tech 5 engine, new Megatexture technology brings the vast wasteland to life in never-before- possible detail with action running at an astounding 60 frames per second.



*Video* First in a series of gameplay videos.



*Boxart*







Spoiler: NFO




CODE


▀▄		  
▀▓▄		
▓ ▀▄	  
▓ ▀▄	  
▓  ▀▄	
▓  ▀▄	
▓   ▓	
▄														   ▓	▓  
▓															 █   ▓  
▓															  ▓	▓  
▓▓															  ▓	▓  
▓															   ▓	▓  
▓▓															   ▓	 ▓
▓▓															   ▓	 ▓
▓ ▓															  ▓	  ▓
▓ ▓															  ▓	  ▓
▓  █															  ▓	  ▓
▓   ▓															 ▓	  ▓
▄▀   ▓															▓	   ▓
▓	▀▄														   ▓	   ▓
▓	 ▓														  ▄▀	   ▓
▓	 ▀▄														 ▓		▓
▓	  ▓														▓		 ▓
█	   ▓								▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄		  ▄▀		 ▓
▓	   ▓					  ▄▄▄▄▓▓▓▓████████████████▄▄▄	▓		  ▓
▓		▓				▄▄▓▓▓▓████████████████████████████▄▓		   ▓
▓		▀▄			▄▓▓▓████████████████████████████████▓			▓
▀▄		 ▀▄		▄▓▓██████████████████████████████████▓			 ▓
▓		   ▀▄▄   ▄▓████████████████████████████████████▓			  ▓
▓			 ▀▀▓█████████████████████████████████████▓			   ▓
▓			 ▓█████████████████████████████████████▓				▓
▓		   ▓█████████████████████████████████████▓				 ▓
▓		 ▄█████████████████████████████████████▓				  ▓
▓		▓████████████████████████████████████▓				   ▓
▀▄	  ▓███████████████████████████████████▓					▓
▓▀▄	▓█████████████████████████████████▓▀					 ▓
▓ ▀▄   ▓██████████████████████████████▓▀					   ▓
▓  ▀▄ ▀▓███████████████████████████▓▀						 ▓
▀▓   ▀▄▀▓▓███████████████████████▓▀				   ▄	   ▓
▀▓	▀▓▓▓▓███████████████████▓▀	  ▄▄▓█▀		   ▓▄	 ▓
▀▓	 ▀▓▓▓▀▀▀▓▓███████████▓▀	  ▄██▓▓■			 ▓▄	▓
▀▓		▄▀ ░▓▓▓▓▓▀▀▀███▀	   ▓█▓▀▀			   ▓▓	▓
▄ ▀▓  ▀█▓▄█▀   ░▒▓▀ ▄▀ ██		▐▀				  ▓▓	 ▓
▓   ▀▓  ■▓█▓█▄   ░  ▓▀ ▄██						   ▓▓▀	 ▓
█▀	▀▓  ███▓█▓	█▀  ███▌						▄▓█▒	  ▓
█▓	  ▀▓▄█▓   ▀▌  █▓  ▐███▓					  ▄▓███░	  ▓
█▓	   ▐▒█▓	   ▄▓   ▐████▌				 ▄▄▄▓█████	   ▓
▄█▓		██▓	   █▓   ▐████▓		 ▄▄▄▓▓███████████▓	   ▓
█▓		 █▓	   █▓	 ████▓▌	 ▄▓█████████████████░	   ▓
██▓		██▐▒	  █▓ ▄▄  ▓███▓▓   ▄████████████████████		▓
█▓		 █▓ ▀▒	█▓  ▓█▄ ▐██▓▓▓▌ ▄█████████████████████	   ▓  
██▓		██▓  ▀▒   █▓ ▄███▄ █▓▓▓▓ ▄██████████████████████	   ▓  
██▓		██▓   ▀▒ ██▀ ▓████▄ ▀▀▀ ▄███████████████████████░	  ▓  
██▓		██▓	 ▀▒█▓  ▓██████████████████████████████████▓	  ▓  
██▓		██▓	  ▀█▓  ██████████████████████▀▀▀▀█████████▓	 ▓  
███▀		██▓	  ██▓ ███▀▀▀	  ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀   ▄▄▓█▄▄ ▀███████░	▓  
██▓		██▓	   █▓▓ ██  ▓██▐▓█▐██▓▌▓███▌▓█▓▀▀  ▀  ▀██████▓   ▓	
██▓		██▓	   █▓▐ ▓█   ▀▌ ▀▀▀▀▀▌  ▀▀▀ ▐		  ██████▓  ▓	
██▓		 ██▓	  ██▓ ▓▓██   ·	  ▌				 ███████▌▓	  
██▓		███▓   ▄▄ █▓  ▀▓███		 ▌				 ███████▓	  
██▓		██▓  ▀▀   █▓   ▀▓██▄  ▄					   ██████▓		
██▓	  ▄  ██▓	  ██▓  ░ ▀▓██ ▀█▓▄				 ▄█ ███████▀		
██▓  ▄▓▓▀  ███▓	  ██▓  ▓  ▀▓██ ▀█▌▓			  ▄▄█▓ ██████▓   ░	
██▓ ▀▓▓▀   ███▓	  █▓  ▄█▓  ▀▓█▄ ▀██▓		 ▄▄▐██▓▀ ██████▓  ░░	  
███▓  ▐▓	██▓	   █▓  ███▓  ▀▓█▄ ▀▓██▐█▓▄▓█████▓▀▀ ▄██████▓  ▓▒	  
███▓   ▓▌   ██▓	  ██▓  ████▓  ▀▓██▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▄▄████████▓  █▓		
██▓	 ▓  ███▓	  ██▓  ▓████▓  ▀▓▓██████████████████████▓▀  █▓	  ▄▓
██▓	  ▀ ███▀	  ██▀  ▓█████▓  ▀▓▓▓█████████████████▓▓▀  ▄██░	▄▓██
███▓	▄▄▄ ██▓  ▄▄▄  █▓  ▓▓██████▓▄  ▀▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▀▀  ▄███▓	▓████
███▓  ▄▀	██▓	 ▀██▓	▀▀▓█████▓▄   ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀   ▄▄█████░   ▓█████
███▓ ▄▀	███▓	  ██▓ ▀▀▀▄  ▀▓██████▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄█████████▓   ▓██████
██▓		███▓	  ██▓	 ▀▄  ▀▓████████████████████████████▓  ▓███████
███▓	  ▓ ██▓	   ██▓	  ▀	▓███████████████████████████░ ▄████████
███▓	 ▓  ██▓	 ▄███▌	▄▀▀▄▄   ▓█████████████████████████▓  ▓████████
▓ ███▓	   ███▓	▄▀███▌   ▓	 ▀▄  ▓████████████████████████▓ ▄█████████
▒  ███▓	▀  ███▓   ▄▀ ███▌  ▓	   ▀▄  ▓████████████████████████ ▓█████████
░  ███▓	   ███▓   ▀  ███▌ █		 ▓   ▓███████████████████████░▓█████████
▄ ███ ▄	 ███▓	  ███▓		  ▓	 ▓██████████████████████▓██████████
▐█▄ ▀ ▄▓▌	███▓	  ███▓		 ▓	   ▀▓████████████████████▓██████████
███████▌  ▐▄ ▀▀ ▄	 ▀██▀		▓   ▄▄	 ▀▀▓████████████████████████████
▐██████▌   █████▌	█▄  ▄█	   ▀█  ▓█████▄▄▄▄▄▄▓█████████████████████████
▀████▓	▐███▓░	█████▓		▓  ▓█████████████████████████████████████
▀ ▀██▓▒░	▀█▓■	  ███▓▒		 █  ▓████████████████████████████████████
▓  ▀▀░	   ░	   ▀█▓▒░		 ▓  ▓████████████████████████████████████
▓					  ░		   █  ▓███████████████████████████████████
▓								 ▓  ▓███████████████████████████████████
▓								▓  ▓███████████████████████████████████
▓							  ▓  ▓██████████████████████████████████▓▓
▀▄		▀▄				   ▓  ▓██████████████████▓▓▀▀████████▓▓▀▀  
▓		 ▀▓				 ▓  ▄██████████▓▓▓▓▀▀▀▀ ▄▄█████▓▓▓▀▀	  
▓		 ▓▓			   ▓  ▄█▓▓▀▀▀▀▀▀	   ▄▄████▓▓▀▀▀			
▓		 ▓▓			 ▓			  ▄▄▄███▓▓▀▀▀				  
▓		▓█▓			▓		 ▄▄█▓▓▀▀▀▀						
▓		▀██▄		   ▓	 ▄▄▓▀▀▀								
█		▓█▓		   ▓   ▄▀▀									
█		▓██▓		  ▓  ▀										
▓		▀███▄		 ▓										  
▓		 ▓███		 ▒				 ▄▄▀					  
▓		 ▓██▓░		░			  ▄██▀	  ▄▄				
▒		   ▀					   ▄▓█▀ ▐█	▐███				
░	  ▄▓▓█   ▄▄▄▄▄	  ▄█▄	   ▓██▀  ▓█▄	▓██▌			  
▄▓███▌ ▓▓ ▓███▄	▓███▌	 ▓██▀  ▐███	▐███			  
▄▄  ▄▓█████ ▐▓█▄ ▓███▄	▓███▌   ▐██▀   ▓█▓██	▓██▌			  
▄▓██ ▓██████▌ ▓███  ▓████▄▄  ▓███▌  ▓██   ▐██ ▓█▄   ▐███			  
▄▓████████▌███ ▐█████  ▓█▌▀▓████████ ▓██	▓█▌  ▓█▄   ▓██▌   █▓█▄▄	
▓███▐█████▌▐██▌ ▓██▐██▄ ▐██   ▀▀███▓█████ ▀▀▓██▄▄ ▀██▄  ▐▓██▄ ▓███▀▀▌	
▓███▌ ▓███▌ ▓██ ▐██▌ ███▄ ▓██▄▄████▀ ▀▓▓█	▓██▀▀██████▄ ▓▓█████▀   ▀■  
▓▓██▌  ▐██▌ ▐██▌ ▓██ ▄▄████████▀▀▓████▄▄	 ▐██▌	  ▀▀▀▀▀▓▓▓██▀		
▓▓███	▀▀  ▐███▐███▀▀  ███▄▐▓█▄   ▀▀▀▓▓██▄▄▄▓██	▄▄▄███▄▄▄▀▀▀		  
▀▓█▌		 ▓████▌	  ███▄		   ▀▀▓▓███▌▄▄██▀▀	▀▀▀██▄		  
▀   ░	  ▐████		████▄   ░		▀▓▓▓███▀		▄▄  ▀█		  
▒	   ▓███		 ▀████▀ ▓		  ▀▓▓▓███▄▄▄▄▄█▓▀			  
▒	   ▐▓███		  ▀▀   ▐▌			▀▀▓▓▓▓▓▀▀				  
▓		▓▓▓██▄   ░	▄░	▓									  
▓	  ░  ▀▓▓▓█▀  ▓   ██▓	▐▌									  
▓	 ▄▓█▄	  ▄▓   ▓███	 █									  
▓	▄▓██████████▓  ▄████	 ▓									  
▓  ▄▓███████████▓  ▄█████▓	 █									
▓▄▓█████████████▀▄███████▓  ▐  ▓	P  R  O  U  D  L  Y			  
▌▓█████████████████████████  ▓  ▓									
▓█████████████████████████ ▐█▌  █									
▀▓███████████████████████▌ ▓█▌  ▓									
▓███████████████████████▌▄██▓  ▓	   P  R  E  S  E  N  T  S	  
▀▓███████████████████████████   █								  
▓███████████████████████████▌  ▓								  
▓██████████████████████████▓  ▓								  
▀███████████████████████████▓ ▓								  
▀███████████████████████████▓▓								  
▀▓█████████████████████████▓									
▀▓▓█████████████████████▓▓									
▀▓▓▓█████████████████▓▓▀									
▀████████████████▓▓▓▀									
▀▓▓██████████▓▓▓▓▀									  
▀▓▓▓▓████▓▓▓▓▓▀										
▀▀██████▀▀											





Rage (C) id Software							





▄		 ░												
▄		▀▄		 ▄									
▓▄	   ▀█▄		█▄								  
▀▓▄	   ▓█▄	   █▓▄								
▀██▄	  ▀██▄	  ▀██▄							  
▀█▓█▄	 ▀██▄	  ▀▓█▄							  
▀█▓▓▄	▀▓▓█▄	 ▀███▄							
▀▓█▄	 ▀▀█▓▄	 ▀█▓▓						  
▀█▓▄	  ▀██▄	  ▀█▓						  
▀██	   ▀▓▄	   ▀▓						
▀▓		▀█		▀■					  
▀■		▀		 ▀					  





▄██████████ ░░▓▓█████▄   █████▄█████ ▓███████████					
██▀	   ██		 ▀██▄ ██  ▀█▀  ██ ▓█		█▓					
██			▄██████████ ██	   ██ ██	   ▄█▓					
██	░░▓▓██ ██▀	   ██ ▓▓	   ██ █████████▓▀					  
██		██ ██		██ ░░	   ▓▓ ▀██▄							
████████████ ████████████		  ░░   ▀▓████▓▓░░					

▄██████████  ▄▓█████████ ▓▓		  ▓███████████   ▄▓████▓▓░░		
██▀	   ██ ▓█▀	   ██ ▓█		  ▓█		██ ▄▓█▀				
██		▓▓ ██		██ ██████▓▓░░  ██	   ▄█▓ █████████▓▄		
██		██ ██		▓▓ ██		  ████████▓▓▀		   ▀█▓		
██		██ ██		█▓ ▀█▓▄	▓▓  ▀▓█▄		 ▓▓		██		
██▓░	  ▓▓ ████████████   ▀▓█████▓	▀█████▓▓░░ ████████████		
░░														  





·   ─  ──  Rls Number...: 140th			 ──  ─  ·			  
·   ─  ──  Platform.....: XBOX360		   ──  ─  ·			  
·   ─  ──  Release Date.: 30/09/2011		──  ─  ·			  
·   ─  ──  Region @.....: Region Free	   ──  ─  ·			  



http://xbox360.ign.com/objects/926/926417.html				  



·  ─ ── --- "											  " --- ──  ─	


·   ─  ──			   ENJOY!			  ──  ─  ·			  



░					
▄██████████ ████████▓▄	▄▓█████████ █▓▓░░	 ░░ ████████████	  
██▀	   ██ ██	  ▀▓▓▄ ▓█▀	   ██ ██		▓▒ ██		██	  
██		   ██		██ ▓█		██ ██		█▓ ▓█	   ▄█▓	  
██	░░▓▓██ ████████████ ██		▓▓ ██		██ ▓▓▓█████▓▓▀		
██		██ ██	 ▀▓█▄  ██		█▓ ▓█▄	   ██ ▓▒				
████████████ ▓▓	   ▀▓▓ ████████████  ▀▓█████████ ▒░				
░				  
▄██████████  ▄▓█████████ ▓▓		  ▓▓██████████   ▄▓████▓▓░░		
██▀	   ██ ▓█▀	   ██ ▓█		  █▓		██ ▄▓█▀				
██		▓▓ ▓█		██ ██████▓▓░░  ██	   ▄█▓ █████████▓▄		
██		██ ██		▓▓ ██		  ████████▓▓▀		   ▀█▓		
██		██ ██		█▓ ▀▓█▄	▓▓  ▀██▄		 ▓▓		██		
██▓░	  ▓▓ ████████████   ▀▓█████▓	▀▓████▓▓░░ ████████████		
░░														  

!!!!!! MARVEL brings you the game of the year !!!!!!
Unfortunately since 0800 firmware 3.0 with its respective
ripping software isn't out, we can't do a proper rip.
Another note is that we don't have a JTAG console to make
a GOD package, so we leave you with a NXE dump which
anyone that has a JTAG console can EASILY make a GOD
package out of it using NXE2GOD.




·  ─  ──		 ! ATTENTION !			 ──  ─  ·			  
·  ─  ──								   ──  ─  ·			  
·  ─  ──   If you think the Game worths,   ──  ─  ·			  
·  ─  ──   support the authors by buying   ──  ─  ·			  
·  ─  ──   the ORIGINAL one!			   ──  ─  ·			  
·  ─  ──								   ──  ─  ·			  
·  ─  ──			 PEACE				 ──  ─  ·			  
·  ─  ──								   ──  ─  ·			  





▄▓█████ ▓█████▓▄  ▄████████ ▄████████ ███	 ░░▓▓█████▓			
▄▓█▀  ▀▀▀ ▓██  ▀██  ▓██   ▓██ ▓██   ▓██ ▓████▓░	▄▄▄▄██▓			
▓▓█  ▀▓██ ▓▓█▄▄██▄  ▓▓█▀▀▀▀▀  ▓▓█▀▀▀▀▀  ▓▓█	   ▓██▀▀▀▀			  
▒▓███████ ▒▓▓  ▀█▓▓ ▀▓▓██▓▓░░ ▀▓▓██▓▓░░ ▀▓▓██▓▓░░ ▀███▓▓▒▒░░		  
░░░														  




·  ─  ──								   ──  ─  ·			  
·  ─  ──			 + XPRESS +			──  ─  ·			  
·  ─  ──								   ──  ─  ·			  





▄		 ░												
▄		▀▄		 ▄									
▓▄	   ▀█▄		█▄								  
▀▓▄	   ▓█▄	   █▓▄								
▀██▄	  ▀██▄	  ▀██▄							  
▀█▓█▄	 ▀██▄	  ▀▓█▄							  
▀█▓▓▄	▀▓▓█▄	 ▀███▄							
▀▓█▄	 ▀▀█▓▄	 ▀█▓▓						  
▀█▓▄	  ▀██▄	  ▀█▓						  
▀██	   ▀▓▄	   ▀▓						
▀▓		▀█		▀■					  
▀■		▀		 ▀					  
░					





·  ─ ── --- "										  " --- ──  ─  ·


----------

